# net-mgmt/wmi-client - "configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile"



## `Orum (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm trying to update this port on a machine, but configuring it always fails with the error you see in the tile.  I'm not the first person to see this error, but the closest I've found is related to ports not building in order, and for a different port. I tried `# portmaster -Bdf net-mgmt/wmi-client` to force recompilation of all dependencies, in case that was the issue, but still no dice.  Oh, and it should go without saying I looked in UPDATING, but wmi-client isn't even mentioned anywhere in there.

Any thoughts?  Here's a little more context if it's helpful:

```
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... configure: error: in `/usr/ports/net-mgmt/wmi-client/work/wmi-1.3.16/Samba/source':
configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile
See `config.log' for more details
gmake[2]: *** [GNUmakefile:159: Samba/source/Makefile] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/net-mgmt/wmi-client/work/wmi-1.3.16'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 2, 2020)

`Orum said:


> See `config.log' for more details


Please have a look at that log. There might be more information regarding the error.


----------



## `Orum (Feb 2, 2020)

I was trying to, but I can't seem to find where it is.  It's not in /var/log, /usr/ports/net-mgmt/wmi-client (or its /work subdirectory), /usr/ports, or where I ran portmaster from.

Where is it supposed to be?

*Edit:* Never mind, found it. I typoed the name on the find command in the port directory. Anyway, here it is, though I don't see anything in particular that jumps out at me.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 2, 2020)

I did run a `make install` on net-mgmt/wmi-client, latest ports tree (buid dependencies installed as package), no errors.


----------



## `Orum (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes, I suspect the error is due to the update process, and not the port itself.  I'm guessing the best thing is to completely remove it and all ports that depend on it, then reinstall from scratch?


----------



## acheron (Feb 2, 2020)

```
configure:3657: cc -c -O2 -pipe  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -I conftest.c >&5
cc: error: no input files
```

There is a stray -I (don't know where it comes from). Do you have anything in /etc/make.conf or made any modification to the ports Makefile?


----------



## `Orum (Feb 2, 2020)

/etc/make.conf only has KERNCONF=SADC in it, nothing more.  Nothing special for the port itself; I have PYTHON=off but not sure if that's the default.

For the time being I've removed it and the one port that depended on it, and have resumed rebuilding all the other ports on the system.  Once that finishes, I'll try and add back in the leaf port and see what happens.

*Edit:* Unfortunately, it's still an issue even after recompiling every other port on the system.


----------

